# a little weight reduction



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i took out the subs/box/amp, the 2 6X9's in boxes, the jack's, and the spare tire. and all i can say is the car is completely different after taking out over 150 pounds of shit!

before:









after:











im sure all you GA16POWWWWWAH B13 guys know that even one passenger can make the car slow as balls. but this was just amazing. its so much quicker, and takes turns (even on 2 snows/2 slicks) like a dream. my only complaint is that the brakes lock up way to easy now without all the weight in the back. that fact that i tested it in the rain didnt help. im just so happy now


----------



## godlucian (Apr 24, 2004)

2 ppl in the car = slower then a bicycle


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

I think it's the high time to brainstorm for some creative ideas to make the best use of rear seat spaces.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

If you lose the trunk lid you'll gain about 30 lbs and prolly you could toss all the seats out and sit on the chassis, maybe find a very skinny girlfriend then your car should go really fast but where's the fun in all that. No way I'm tossing my subs out I'd rather find other ways to add power. My audio setup looks just like yours except I have two 12" type R and the MRV-T412 on top of the 3/4 MDF box just like yours. All together they weight about one hundred pounds. I did notice a little bit of improvement when its off the car but you need traction also, the car can't be too light that's not good either.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Twiz said:


> If you lose the trunk lid you'll gain about 30 lbs and prolly you could toss all the seats out and sit on the chassis, maybe find a very skinny girlfriend then your car should go really fast but where's the fun in all that. No way I'm tossing my subs out I'd rather find other ways to add power. My audio setup looks just like yours except I have two 12" type R and the MRV-T412 on top of the 3/4 MDF box just like yours. All together they weight about one hundred pounds. I did notice a little bit of improvement when its off the car but you need traction also, the car can't be too light that's not good either.


the headunit got fried...and well, the only things that still worked were the subs. i assume the HU's amp shat itself. oh well...no use in hauling useless weight :cheers: im gonna pull the HU and see wahts wrong with it. the speakers just stopped, came back on then fuzzed back out. this was followed by a strong smell of burning plastic, which made me pull over check everything, and pull all the fuses to the radio/subs/etc.


so yea...


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

Twiz said:


> maybe find a very skinny girlfriend then your car should go really fast but where's the fun in all that.


HAHA...


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Twiz said:


> If you lose the trunk lid you'll gain about 30 lbs and prolly you could toss all the seats out and sit on the chassis,


I've got a classic with a spoiler and I was wondering how much the truck really does way, my thing broke that keeps the trunk up and that thing is HEAVY. I would say somewhere closer to 100lbs. What do you all think?


----------



## B-iLL (Oct 29, 2004)

Naw don, not even close to 100 lbs. I got rear-ended so I went to the junk yard to get a trunk lid. It was so light to lift up; I think it was around 40 lbs. And with a spoiler, I don't personally know how much that wieghs but I'm sure it's nothing.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you stll selling the sentra? If so you'd be a fool to strip it. If oyu are going to kee it you could get rid of every thing non-usefull, IE. roof support door pillars, Girl friend and any bracket that serves no porpose after the stripping Bla Bla Bla. SS did an article about weight reduction on a (I think)A honda; but to me that seems like too much work for what 100 lbs. 














on second thought......
The plasma torch is your friend. Gut that bitch like a deer.


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

my 5th gear also left me a while ago, i dont know where it went, but it sucks limping down the slow lane of the highway all the time


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hans_Snarcher said:


> my 5th gear also left me a while ago, i dont know where it went, but it sucks limping down the slow lane of the highway all the time


lolololol its a four speed. and doing 80 down the freeway is not a problem  :cheers:


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

what are your rpms at 80? what is a safe rpm you think? mines at 3000 @ 60mph in 4th, due to 5th gear falling out of the car a long time ago


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hans_Snarcher said:


> what are your rpms at 80? what is a safe rpm you think? mines at 3000 @ 60mph in 4th, due to 5th gear falling out of the car a long time ago


i have no i dea...i dont have a tach, but i can tell you thats its high up there 



my factorty four speed isnt geared any differently than the fives??


----------

